# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  springen...

## Reign

HI Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich über Tabels springen möchte komme ich nicht "raus". Ich fliege nur flach über den Tabel obwohl ich so schnell wie meine Kollegen anfahre... Ich denke es liegt daran, dass ich meine Beine und Arme nicht richtig durchstrecke und dadurch den Druck, der mich rausschleudert, dämpfe!?
Wie kann ich meinen Körper dazu zwingen, dass ich mit meinen Beinen und Armen spannung halte? 

Zieht ihr eigentlich am Lenker beim Absprung?

----------


## morges

ganz grundsätzlich ist es sicherer "aktiv" abzuspringen und sich nicht einfach über den sprung tragen zu lassen. so kannst du weitgehend vermeiden, dass der sprung überraschend kickt und weiter bzw höher kommst so auch automatisch. 

"aktiv" abspringen heißt folgendes:
vorm absprung, idealerweise in der kompression des kickers, aktiv das fahrwerk komprimieren, um danach an der absprungkante (wieder entlasten) mehr energie zu bekommen. 
wenn das immer noch nicht reicht, dann kannst du noch zusätzlich am lenker und an den pedalen nach oben ziehen. wennst nicht geübt darin bist bitte vorsichtig rantasten. wenn die balance nicht stimmt wird man da sehr leicht front- bzw hecklastig oder kommt ungewollt  schräg daher... hucken à la huckwizard is als ungeübter nicht empfehlenswert. 

@"akitv" abspringen. mit kleinen einstellungsänderungen an gabel/dämpfer kannst dir da auch helfen. den rebound etwas schneller stellen, dann kickt das fahrwerk etwas mehr. und/oder die compression härter stellen, dann geht am absprung weniger energie verloren. wichtig ist hier aber wieder die balance zwischen heck und front!!

----------


## noox

> HI Leute,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich über Tabels springen möchte komme ich nicht "raus". Ich fliege nur flach über den Tabel obwohl ich so schnell wie meine Kollegen anfahre... Ich denke es liegt daran, dass ich meine Beine und Arme nicht richtig durchstrecke und dadurch den Druck, der mich rausschleudert, dämpfe!?
> Wie kann ich meinen Körper dazu zwingen, dass ich mit meinen Beinen und Armen spannung halte? 
> 
> Zieht ihr eigentlich am Lenker beim Absprung?


Meiner Meinung nach ist das mit "Lenker Anziehen" etc. nix, was man allgemeingültig sagen kann. Das ist von Sprung zu Sprung unterschiedlich. Nur Lenker anziehen macht man eigentlich fast nie - vielleicht bei einem Drop. 

Wenn du das Problem hast, dass du den Sprung mehr oder weniger wegdrückst (also Ausgleichsbewegungen machst, dass du eben nicht springst), kannst du mal Preloading probieren. Unmittelbar bevor du in den Radius der Absprung-Rampe fährst, drückst du dich mit deinem Gewicht in den Federweg deines Bikes. D.h. zuerst kurz entlasten, dann mit vollem Gewicht vorne und hinten Druck machen. Wenn jetzt die Rampe kommt, kann die Federung kaum mehr einfedern, weil sie ja schon eingefedert ist. Außerdem bist du mit Armen und Beinen gezwungen diesem Druck zu widerstehen. Vielleicht hilft das.

Generell wäre es gut, mit einfachen Sprüngen anzufangen, damit du das Gefühl in der Luft bekommst. Weil es ist schwer zu sagen, wie du dich in der Luft verhalten musst. Das musst du selber ins Gefühl bekommen. 

Wichtig ist, dass man beim Springen aktiv bleibt. Wenn du in der Luft verkrampfst oder steif bleibst (Dead Sailor), dann ist ein Sturz oft vorprogrammiert. Damit ich aktiv bleibe hilft mir oft eine kleine Bewegung zu machen. Z.B. angedeuteten X-Up oder in der Luft den Lenker kurz zum Körper und dann das Vorderrad aktiv in die Landung drücken (letzteres macht bei kleineren Sprüngen wenig Sinn - ich mach's öfters bei Step Downs oder Road Gaps. 

Wenn du steif bleibst ist nämlich die Gefahr, dass du genau so schief landest, wie du weggesprungen bist - und schief wegspringen passiert oft genau dann, wenn du mit aller Gewalt versucht wegzuspringen -> mal mit Preloading versuchen.  Wenn du in der Luft dann in Bewegung bleibst, kannst du das Bike genau so in die Landung drücken, dass du sofort wieder in Balance bist.

PS: Ich bin absolut kein Spring-Profi. Ich musste es mir mühsam lernen. Ich hab's damals in Whistler gelernt, da gibt's Table-Lines in allen möglichen Größen. Zum Anfangen wäre bei uns z.b. die Flow Country in Bischofsmais. Wobei die mit einem kleineren strafferen Bike deutlich besser wäre als mit einem Downhill-Bike, das alles wegschluckt.

----------


## Reign

Danke für eure Antworten!Ich werd das heute mal ausprobieren, was ihr da schreibt  :Smile:  Wie ist euere Körperhaltung? Ich lass mich heute mal filmen, hoffentlich sehe ich dann was ich falsch mach.... Wie viel Bar sollte ich im Reifen haben, wenn ich jumplines like Flowcountry fahr?ps.: Werd heute abend mal berichten wies mir ergangen ist  :Wink:

----------


## Reign

Hab heut die Technik von euch ausprobiert und ich hatte deutlich mehr Airtime  :Big Grin:  

ABER ... ich bin auch mit einen Bergamont BigAir88 von nen Kumpel gefahren und obwohl ich nur auf den Tabel zugerollt bin war ich fast so hoch und weit wie mit meinen Specialized Status^^ ICH FRAG MICH WAS DA SCHIEF LÄUFT!  :EEK!:  :Mad: 

Als ich mit den BigAir abgesprungen bin hab ich sofort gemerkt, wie es mich in den Himmel katapultiert! Beim Status flieg ich eher so gerade aus über den Tabel...bei der gleichen Technik!!!
Mein Vorbau ist viel tiefer als der vom BigAir. Kann es daran liegen?

Wie schafft ihr es mit euren Downhiller so gut zu springen, denn ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr ebenso wie ich eher einen tiefen Vorbau habt!? :Redface: 

Habt Ihr einen Rat für mich?

----------


## noox

Prinzipiell gibt es schon Bikes, die sich leichter in die Luft bewegen und solche, die es weniger tun.

Aber das Status ist auch kein Demo, also sollte es da nicht am Bike liegen. Vielleicht hast du ein weiches und der ein hartes Setup. Vielleicht ist bei dir der Rebound zu langsam. 

Beim Rebound immer aufpassen: Lieber vorne zu schnell, als hinten zu schnell  :Wink:

----------


## Reign

werds mal mit ihn abgleichen und mich nochmal meldenDanke trotzdem für eure Hilfe!

----------

